
Australian government unveils 'world-leading' regulation of tech giants - soroushjp
https://www.smh.com.au/politics/federal/morrison-government-unveils-world-leading-privacy-competition-regulation-of-tech-giants-20191212-p53j8r.html
======
siquick
> Under the direction of Treasurer Josh Frydenberg, the unit's first priority
> will be inquiring into the tech companies' advertising technology and
> algorithms.

This seems like a weird thing to focus on. What exactly are they looking to
find out? It's not like it's the advertising algorithms that are at fault, its
the content of the ads that's the problem as we've seen by the content of the
Conservative party's ads in the UK election (who use the same PR company as
the current Australia government)

Anyone know how any of this is actually enforceable?

~~~
brokenmachine
Obviously it's enforceable through the voluntary code of conduct!

What could possibly be more enforceable than a voluntary code of conduct?

